# Sprucing up the Silver Rat



## partsguy (Feb 10, 2019)

This is a bike that has not seen hardly any love since the blue Radiobike arrived. I am doing a bunch of little things to get it ready for spring. This was a 1966 Huffy Silver Jet in very poor condition. I now call it the ‘66 Silver Rat

- Rear fender dents hammered out
- License plate bracket made and ‘66 Dayton plate added
- Return spring for carrier repaired and tension adjusted
- Lots of OG hardware cleaner, de-rusted, and clear coated
- Rear wheel alignment yet to be done
- Re-chromed emblems will have details painted, in some combo of black and white or black and red
- I also want to buy one of the new reproduction tail lights on eBay for the rack

I will keep you guys posted!












This is how it was before, it actually didn’t even have the rack, fenders, or headlight when I got it. Also, it’s first iteration after rebuild.


----------



## gkeep (Feb 10, 2019)

.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh yah , Nice grass , my dad use to mow the Grass quite often especially after the war , infact I too mow my lawn


----------



## partsguy (Feb 10, 2019)

“gkeep said:


> Nice selection of aircraft! My dad had a hobby shop in Downey Ca for a short time after he was discharged in 1945. I still have a box of plans for rubber power and gas power free flight planes from that era. Built many balsa and tissue WWI and WWII models when I was a kid. We flew RC gliders, built rc sailboats, many hand launch gliders etc.




Why, thank you! Those are my dad’s. All are vintage.


----------

